# OMG! My Wife's and I Next Tree



## clint53 (Oct 15, 2020)

This White Oak was a hit and run. They even left some rounds they cut over a year ago.
They decided firewood cutting wasn't for them.
The farmer said he would shove the brush piles away for us.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 16, 2020)

I have to laugh, when I started out I had so called wanna be partners who never cut firewood, who had no idea what real work is. They lasted one day with me.


----------



## clint53 (Oct 16, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I have to laugh, when I started out I had so called wanna be partners who never cut firewood, who had no idea what real work is. They lasted one day with me.


Yep. I think whoever this was started out very wrong, not knowing what work was really like.


----------



## homemade (Oct 16, 2020)

Or no idea on the equipment needed. When I started cutting wood for myself with just a saw and a pickup truck, I thought I could turn a few bucks and sell a few pick up loads of rounds to a local firewood business. Man was I way off on the time and equipment needed for my own supply much less trying to make a buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint53 (Oct 16, 2020)

homemade said:


> Or no idea on the equipment needed. When I started cutting wood for myself with just a saw and a pickup truck, I thought I could turn a few bucks and sell a few pick up loads of rounds to a local firewood business. Man was I way off on the time and equipment needed for my own supply much less trying to make a buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started in 1976 just cutting for myself. Never sold a load. 
I helped my son cut and split two loads to sell when he was a teenager. He decide that wasn't the way he wanted to go.
I have given some to older needy folks that I knew I wasn't being taken for a ride.
I've cut for my hunting club, my sister and my mother.
I've got saws, mauls, trailer and also a hydraulic splitter for tough rounds.
Every time I think I need something else I think to myself, how long will I have to burn wood to pay for it.
I just do it because I like doing it.
Clint


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2020)

I remember an old cartoon that calculated the cost savings for having a wood stove for the first year.

It included costs for the price of electricity and fuel oil saved, compared to the costs of:
- buying the wood stove
- installation 
- an axe
- a chain saw
- a wood splitter 
- fuel

Then in added in:
- trip(s) to the emergency room
- 4-wheel drive pickup truck and insurance
- towing
- divorce . . . 

Philbert


----------



## homemade (Oct 16, 2020)

I understand the economics of tool buying in the sense of how long it will pay for it self. Sometimes you gotta purchase a tool or equipment just because it will make the task more enjoyable or save time even if it never pays for itself. With the price of natural gas, I could never “save money” by burning wood. Especially if I factor in the time spent on wood, could be spent on making me money doing something else. I mainly cut and burn wood cause I enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint53 (Oct 16, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I remember an old cartoon that calculated the cost savings for having a wood stove for the first year.
> 
> It included costs for the price of electricity and fuel oil saved, compared to the costs of:
> - buying the wood stove
> ...


Then you get stuck several times and a Skidder goes by your truck while you are cutting, runs over the end of a 5 inch cut down gum and it flips up and turns in mid air and lands across the hood of you truck.
We just may be a little nuts.


----------



## clint53 (Oct 16, 2020)

homemade said:


> I understand the economics of tool buying in the sense of how long it will pay for it self. Sometimes you gotta purchase a tool or equipment just because it will make the task more enjoyable or save time even if it never pays for itself. With the price of natural gas, I could never “save money” by burning wood. Especially if I factor in the time spent on wood, could be spent on making me money doing something else. I mainly cut and burn wood cause I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we must enjoy it to do it.
Just think of all the time put in from sawing to the stove. We really don't save nothing money wise.
I've always wanted a 30 some HP tractor, 4 wheel drive and hydrostatic. Next year my wife and I will buy a new Kubota.
We can in no way justify the cost, but we are 64 and 67 and we only live once. I don't want to die wishing I had bought one.
Clint


----------



## gumneck (Oct 16, 2020)

clint53 said:


> Yes we must enjoy it to do it.
> Just think of all the time put in from sawing to the stove. We really don't save nothing money wise.
> I've always wanted a 30 some HP tractor, 4 wheel drive and hydrostatic. Next year my wife and I will buy a new Kubota.
> We can in no way justify the cost, but we are 64 and 67 and we only live once. I don't want to die wishing I had bought one.
> Clint


When you get that tractor, make sure you DO NOT LEAVE THAT DEALERSHIP UNLESS IT HAS A FRONT END LOADER ON IT. You'll never regret the extra cost it adds and you'll wish someone would create a time machine so you can go back in time and put your foot in your own @ss for not doing it sooner.
I replied just in case you dont have to access to one in the past so or not sure what you are missing.


----------



## clint53 (Oct 16, 2020)

gumneck said:


> When you get that tractor, make sure you DO NOT LEAVE THAT DEALERSHIP UNLESS IT HAS A FRONT END LOADER ON IT. You'll never regret the extra cost it adds and you'll wish someone would create a time machine so you can go back in time and put your foot in your own @ss for not doing it sooner.
> I replied just in case you dont have to access to one in the past so or not sure what you are missing.


Thanks
I should have said front end loader also. That's the most important reason we are getting one.
Clint


----------



## clint53 (Nov 4, 2020)

*11/4/2020
My wife and I started on the dangerous White Oak today.*




*The first order of business was to make it safer. Lots of wood was left cut and on the ground. 
Much of it was doughy. The smaller rounds we threw off to the side. Not worth carrying home.
I can't stand having stuff like this in my way when I'm sawing.*




*This pile we didn't get to today. We were working on the other side of the tree.*







*This is one dangerous tree. My plan is to pull off those broken limbs with my truck.
You see that 5 foot stick balanced in the top.
This was after the clean up today. 
I cut down 3 small Maples. I cut them high so the farmer can uproot them easier.
The farmer said to just leave the brush where it fell and he will shove it away later. Lucky us.*




*Load # 1 on a 7 X 14 trailer. I expect 3 more, maybe 4.*




*Thanks for looking.
Clint*


----------



## Blue Oaks (Nov 4, 2020)

Awesome! I had four oaks die on my hill behind my house this year. I helped my girlfriends son work on his truck so he dragged them down the hill for me. Easier for him since he is 17 and six foot eight and about 270 lbs.


----------



## clint53 (Nov 4, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> Awesome! I had four oaks die on my hill behind my house this year. I helped my girlfriends son work on his truck so he dragged them down the hill for me. Easier for him since he is 17 and six foot eight and about 270 lbs.


Thanks for the reply.
Wow! he's a big one. My son is 6'4" and has a problem with my mauls 32" to 36".


----------



## capetrees (Nov 5, 2020)

This thread should be sent out to all the callers that think "the firewood in the tree and be sold by you and will surely pay for the cost of taking the tree down so lets make a fair swap."

"click"


----------



## clint53 (Nov 5, 2020)

capetrees said:


> This thread should be sent out to all the callers that think "the firewood in the tree and be sold by you and will surely pay for the cost of taking the tree down so lets make a fair swap."
> 
> "click"


Very true. I don't sell anyhow, but have been known to give a load to older folks. 
Those that set around and do nothing, don't have a clue what it takes to do this.
My wife Debbie is 64 and I'm 67. We enjoy doing this together. It's great exercise.
We enjoy and respect what other like minded folks are doing here on the forum.
Thanks for the reply.
Clint


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 5, 2020)

clint53 said:


> Yes we must enjoy it to do it.
> Just think of all the time put in from sawing to the stove. We really don't save nothing money wise.
> I've always wanted a 30 some HP tractor, 4 wheel drive and hydrostatic. Next year my wife and I will buy a new Kubota.
> We can in no way justify the cost, but we are 64 and 67 and we only live once. I don't want to die wishing I had bought one.
> Clint



I check some of it off to what it would cost for a gym membership to keep me in shape and good condition. I'm 85 and I'm sure I wouildn't be here were it not for cutting/splitting/stacking/burning. It is a year around physical fitness program.


----------



## clint53 (Nov 5, 2020)

turnkey4099 said:


> I check some of it off to what it would cost for a gym membership to keep me in shape and good condition. I'm 85 and I'm sure I wouildn't be here were it not for cutting/splitting/stacking/burning. It is a year around physical fitness program.


That's wonderful. I have always been inspired by older folks.
The oldest man I personally know is over 90 and still splits with a maul.
I split for over a hour today. I call it my morning fix.
Clint


----------



## clint53 (Nov 7, 2020)

*The wife and I cut load #2 today. All green White Oak.
We stopped short of a full load because of the weight.
My wife Debbie loaded most of that while I was cutting. I loaded the heavier rounds.*



*We got rid of the dangerous limbs today. What we couldn't pull of with the truck, I sawed off with the pole saw.*






*>>> Vid pulling the biggest limb off. <<<

Thanks for looking.*


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 8, 2020)

Gotta tell you and others with true helpmates. Thank God every day for her cause a good number of us don’t have a true helpmate to help. Used to have one but let her get away due to being stupid. Just sayin


----------



## clint53 (Nov 8, 2020)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Gotta tell you and others with true helpmates. Thank God every day for her cause a good number of us don’t have a true helpmate to help. Used to have one but let her get away due to being stupid. Just sayin


I'm thankful every morning I wake up. Debbie and I have been married 45 years come November 15th.
She is what keeps me going and can out work me any day. 
Thank God I married a country girl.


----------



## clint53 (Nov 9, 2020)

*Load #3 today from the Big White Oak.




That splintered stick hit me square in the face shield today.*



*To close with the 462.*


*Thanks for looking.
Clint*


----------



## Philbert (Nov 9, 2020)

clint53 said:


> To close with the 462.



They did their job, but it does not look like the protective fibers were hit?





__





Chaps Repair


The protective fibers of chainsaw chaps are inside: cuts or burns to the outer shell only are mostly cosmetic, but should be repaired to keep out dirt, sawdust, oil, etc., and to prevent further damage. If the fibers have been pulled by a chain strike, the chaps have done their job and should be...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## clint53 (Nov 9, 2020)

Philbert said:


> They did their job, but it does not look like the protective fibers were hit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like only two teeth touched them. I didn't know it until I was finished and took the champs off.


----------



## clint53 (Nov 10, 2020)

*Seems like every time I turned around yesterday there was a cable sticking out of the ground.
We pulled out 5 pieces with the truck. Never hit any of it with my saw thankfully.*


----------



## clint53 (Dec 26, 2020)

*Santa was listening.
I am now ready for that 5 foot oak.


*


----------



## clint53 (Jan 26, 2021)

My wife and I finally got back to the huge oak.
Load #4


----------



## Hickahollar (Jan 30, 2021)

I like those old home lights .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 30, 2021)

clint53 said:


> Then you get stuck several times and a Skidder goes by your truck while you are cutting, runs over the end of a 5 inch cut down gum and it flips up and turns in mid air and lands across the hood of you truck.
> We just may be a little nuts.



I had a branch catch in the tire chains and whack me right in the mouth.
The 648D door design wasn't very good and this one, like most others, broke off long ago.
(It slides like a barn door. Can't swing open, front tire is in the way)


----------



## clint53 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hickahollar said:


> I like those old home lights .


Me also. The XL12 was one of the best firewood saws made back in the day. I just got the SXL 925 a few weeks ago. It needs some work, but it's a very strong saw.


----------



## clint53 (Jan 30, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I had a branch catch in the tire chains and whack me right in the mouth.
> The 648D door design wasn't very good and this one, like most others, broke off long ago.
> (It slides like a barn door. Can't swing open, front tire is in the way)


Yep. I've never been a logger, but it's like a logger told me in 1976 when I first started cutting firewood "There are thousands of ways a saw can hurt you." The same goes for logging equipment.
I try to think of what he said every time I get out of my truck to cut.
Being around logging all my life and working at a paper mill for over 43 years I know some bad horror stories.
I had a logger friend that was killed by a hickory that sprung back and busted his liver. He died in his sons arms.
I glad you lived to tell about what happened to you.


----------



## Hickahollar (Jan 30, 2021)

clint53 said:


> Me also. The XL12 was one of the best firewood saws made back in the day. I just got the SXL 925 a few weeks ago. It needs some work, but it's a very strong saw.


Yeah I like those xl12s my buddy has one I've been trying to get off him for a while


----------



## clint53 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hickahollar said:


> Yeah I like those xl12s my buddy has one I've been trying to get off him for a while


They cut like they are mad with a stack muffler.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 5, 2021)

I got a complete xl12 in a box. You can have it if you pay the ride. Only thing I know bout it is it needs a coil; I think. But won’t swear to it. Points look good and condenser tests out okay. Resistance on coil leads is not good.


----------



## clint53 (Feb 6, 2021)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I got a complete xl12 in a box. You can have it if you pay the ride. Only thing I know bout it is it needs a coil; I think. But won’t swear to it. Points look good and condenser tests out okay. Resistance on coil leads is not good.


@Hickahollar 
Here you go.


----------



## Hickahollar (Feb 6, 2021)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I got a complete xl12 in a box. You can have it if you pay the ride. Only thing I know bout it is it needs a coil; I think. But won’t swear to it. Points look good and condenser tests out okay. Resistance on coil leads is not good.


Let me text you tomorrow Its a little late today.


----------



## clint53 (Mar 6, 2021)

My wife and I are done with this white oak finally.


----------



## Hickahollar (May 11, 2021)

Clint I got one of mine own thanks to heavy winds blowing down a big branch. Fell it today. Its 38 inches where I cut it.


----------



## clint53 (May 11, 2021)

Hickahollar said:


> Clint I got one of mine own thanks to heavy winds blowing down a big branch. Fell it today. Its 38 inches where I cut it.


That's a hoss. I've never worked as a logger, so I use a lot of caution when felling.
Most of what I cut is left behind by loggers.
Here another I cut a while back that almost took out a building.


----------



## Hickahollar (May 11, 2021)

Yeah that was a little bit close. Didn't look like it would touch the building from there.


----------



## clint53 (May 11, 2021)

Hickahollar said:


> Yeah that was a little bit close. Didn't look like it would touch the building from there.


It didn't while standing there before cutting it.
I rolled that tree around in my head for over a week and still almost screwed up.
You couldn't see it from the camera angle, but when the wedge cut closed up while falling it pull it hard to the left. 
That's the reason it busted on the left side of the wedge cut. 
My wife pulling with the truck helped also.


----------



## Brufab (Nov 7, 2021)

clint53 said:


> *The wife and I cut load #2 today. All green White Oak.
> We stopped short of a full load because of the weight.
> My wife Debbie loaded most of that while I was cutting. I loaded the heavier rounds.*
> View attachment 866758
> ...


That's great and that is a behemoth of an oak. Glad you and the wife are enjoying the firewood gathering. Makes for great memories while your enjoying the warmth of the fire on a cold snowy day.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 7, 2021)

I've boiler gas in my XL-12s and one PM700 on hot days. 
The Homelites I pulled the flywheel off to clean the saw cake out from behind the flywheel and that helped dramatically. 
I think having a decent log roller/kant would really help you out Clint, i can find them locally at the flea market.


----------



## clint53 (Nov 30, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I've boiler gas in my XL-12s and one PM700 on hot days.
> The Homelites I pulled the flywheel off to clean the saw cake out from behind the flywheel and that helped dramatically.
> I think having a decent log roller/kant would really help you out Clint, i can find them locally at the flea market. View attachment 939847


Thanks. I have a kant hook. It's the type that has a stand to hold the wood off the ground while bucking.


----------



## ihookem (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you going to take the trunk too?


----------

